# a Brakel



## Notthemama1984 (Aug 31, 2010)

Did a Brakel write anything besides his _Christian's Reasonable Service_? 


Also does anyone here know where I can find a decent historical background on a Brakel?

Thanks in advance


----------



## JOwen (Aug 31, 2010)

The Christian's Reasonable Service


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Aug 31, 2010)

I asked if he wrote anything besides that.


----------



## PhilA (Aug 31, 2010)

Have you checked this site out?
The Christian's Reasonable Service: The Christian's Reasonable Service: A Brief Synopsis

Phil A


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Aug 31, 2010)

briefly


----------



## PhilA (Aug 31, 2010)

The brief biographical summary identifies further writings and there is a link to a Dutch biography.

Regards


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## JOwen (Aug 31, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> I asked if he wrote anything besides that.


 
The site I linked to is owned by a personal friend and colleague. If you contact him, he will, without a doubt, answer your questions. That site also has "a decent historical background on a Brakel" if you poke around.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh my apologies. I thought the link was just to his work. My apologies for speaking without clicking.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 31, 2010)

Question - 

Is a Brakel a truly huge and great "doctor" of the church, or is he more of a niche theologian relegated to the relative backwaters of history?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Aug 31, 2010)

From what I can tell, he is the head hombre of the Dutch Second Reformation.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 31, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> From what I can tell, he is the head hombre of the Dutch Second Reformation.


 
The what? I don't remember that from my church history classes or from my church history texts. Maybe it was in there, but I can't recall.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Aug 31, 2010)

Nadere Reformatie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Basically the Dutch version of Puritanism.


----------



## JOwen (Sep 1, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Oh my apologies. I thought the link was just to his work. My apologies for speaking without clicking.



NP, I do it all the time.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 1, 2010)

a'Brakel is as important as any of the English or American Puritans or the Scottish Divines of the same era. He was just not accessible to the English speaking world until this generation. 

He did write a Commentary on the Book of Revelation. This work was not published (sadly) because of his historicist post-mellenial views. Hopefully someone will translate it at some point.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 1, 2010)

nleshelman said:


> a'Brakel is as important as any of the English or American Puritans or the Scottish Divines of the same era. He was just not accessible to the English speaking world until this generation.
> 
> He did write a Commentary on the Book of Revelation. This work was not published (sadly) because of his historicist post-mellenial views. Hopefully someone will translate it at some point.



Clarification: It was published in Dutch during the Second Reformation, but has not been translated into English.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Sep 1, 2010)

I wish I was like Dr. Feinberg and could teach myself Dutch in a month. It seems that some good works are out there.


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 1, 2010)

Ha! I almost replied without clicking myself - I was going to say that you need to email Rev Elshout and he will be able to tell you everything you ever wanted to know about a Brakel. 

I didn't think that Pastor Lewis would know him so it never crossed my mind.

Ben, you've got to broaden your horizons. Think about it - Puritans, but _Dutch_. It doesn't get much cooler than that.


----------



## caddy (Sep 1, 2010)

What's the old saying, "If you aint Dutch...you aint much!"


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Sep 1, 2010)

I am reminded of a Van Til quote, "There are two types of people in the world, covenant keepers and covenant breakers. That is to say Dutch and non-Dutch." 

---------- Post added at 01:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------

Just learned that Wilhelmus a Brakel, _Edifying Exercises Related to the Lord Supper_ is in process of being translated. I have no idea how long it will be, but at least something else is being translated. My reading of Brakel is very limited, but I have enjoyed what I have read so far.


----------



## torstar (Sep 1, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> Question -
> 
> Is a Brakel a truly huge and great "doctor" of the church, or is he more of a niche theologian relegated to the relative backwaters of history?


 



I read his name in Bavinck's Prolegomena on Monday, nothing grand to be remembered sitting here.

I'll review it and change my comment if necessary.


----------



## christiana (Sep 1, 2010)

I've given away many copies of this article by him and consider it to be really fine!

The Passive Grace of Meekness by Wilhelmus à Brakel


----------



## nicnap (Sep 1, 2010)

caddy said:


> What's the old saying, "If you aint Dutch...you aint much!"


 
Steven, you must be a Covenant grad, breaking out that one.


----------

